# It's time to NAME THAT MUSHROOM!!



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

I figured I'd put it under the recipes topic because it kinda looks like Lions Mane Mushrooms, which is edible according to the web. However, it wasn't growing on a stump. Saw it here in ND. Anyone know what it is???


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

The wife doesn't know?? Ask plainsman to take a look at it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The fruiting bodies are much to course to be lions mane. In my book on Mushrooms and Toadstools I found that it belongs to the genus _Clavaria_. I'm not sure of the species because my book only lists _Clavaria flava_ which looks just like it, but is light yellow in color. It isn't uncommon for many of the mushrooms to be lighter color as they emerg. 
I googled _Clavaria_ and found some good pictures. The closest looks like _Clavaria boytrytis_. From what I can find about this species is "avoid eating". 
I seen some mushrooms with the same morphology early this spring in the Bighorn mountains. They looked just like that, but were light yellow.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There are bold mushroom eaters and there are old mushroom eaters. There are NO OLD, BOLD mushroom eaters... I am SCARED of wild mushrooms.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not much of a mushroom eater, so nobody panic its going to stay right where it is.  I just thought it looked unusual and cool.
Plainsman, I saw some pictures on the web that looked like what you're describing but then some people were labeling pictures that resembled this one as lions mane to, so it left me wondering.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mushrooms are tough. You can take one species and it will look like two, three, or more varieties. I have eaten morels from Nebraska to northern North Dakota and they all looked differenet.


----------

